# Snakes



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just found a baby ladder snake in my courtyard so it's time I (again) mentioned the snake issue......... Portugal has a fair number of snakes but only one that can cause you serious problems & that is the Lataste's Viper (pics online) and it can be easily identified by the fact it has a lump on the end of it's nose rather like a rhino.

So if you come across a snake & it doesn't have a rhino like horn, it can be moved elsewhere simply by an occasional gentle touch on the tail with a garden cane or broom etc & there's no need for anyone to get hysterical about it.

If it is a Lataste's viper it needs to be treated with more caution but there's no need to kill any snake........ just treat them with respect.

If anyone in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area has a snake problem feel free to let me know & if I have time (and I usually do) I'll come over to catch & relocate the little chap for you.

Again, I stress, there's no need to kill any snake here.


----------

